# S.P. USAT PA-1 A/B ?



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

A friend was asking if there is any SP PA/B 1's still produced or out there for sale?
Have they produced them for awhile?
thanks


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/USA-Trains-...488714?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3f222faa0a


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Marty, 

Not currently offered by USAT, but I see them available on eBay semi-regularly. 

Michael


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks , I called him.(my friend) but sounds to cheap, how can you find out if there is a mini bid on an item?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

They're used. 

Not bad price to me 

If someone has an automatic bid, no way to tell till it bids


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you called Charles Ro? He always seems to just have one left. 
LAO


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Marty 

Same seller as Randy alluded to above is offering a second set of SP PA-1's right now... 

Michael


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael, I called him thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The set on sale now has a phoenix in it


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

"Note: I'm taking a break due to popular demand. If you have questions where I can help, then email me, I may stop responding on the forum" 

VERY SHORT!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

He can't quit. He's a mls addict.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The break is about "extended discussions" and "arguing" back and forth, and "winning" .... I don't see any conflict here... 

I'm going to modify my signature again to make it even more clear. 


Greg


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg 

My BAD!! Relax. You know I almost never use emoticons. I too am trying to keep off the box. 

BTW, DA' BOSS has ATSF USAT PAs, my SP Daylight PAs are MTH. I like them both.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Despatch Junction in E. Rochester, NY has had 8 or 10 units of that ilk (I'm not sure the maker or models) that they've had for years. They're tagged at pretty high prices. Store does nothing to encourage the few large scalers in the area - possibly because we had the late, lamented Ridge Road Station an hour's drive away - so they're probably still there. You could give them a call.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Whats this got to do with PAs?? Never mind, I don't want to know. 
I am just tring to help a friend out.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm plenty relaxed. You indicated my signature was not quite correct, and you were right. Now it more clearly states how I feel. You and I have no problems Jim (as far as I know







) 

I have an ABBBA set of PA's... took a while to collect the B units. All are getting stereo sound, I put it in my E8's and it was awesome. (the horn and bell will not come from the same place as the prime mover) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Marty - I was attempting to help your friend, in answer to your question: 

A friend was asking if there is any SP PA/B 1's still produced or out there for sale? 
Have they produced them for awhile? 

Since I don't recall whether the dealer had F3s or PAs I suggested he might want to call the dealer. That's what it "has to do with PAs". 

JackM


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack, I was refering to the other post. 
thanks for the help Jack. 
Its up to him if he wants them.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Maybe we could start each comment with either "THIS IS IN REGARD TO THE P...ING MATCH I'M GLEEFULLY TAKING PART IN" 

or "THIS IS IN REGARD TO THE ACTUAL THREAD THAT HASN"T BEEN ANSWERED YET". 

When someone reads your comment immediately following mine, he will likely think that you feel that I AM THE JACKASS. That's what I thought when I logged in a few minutes ago. 

It's called a thread. We follow the posts in sequence. We rejoin the subject in progress. There's nothing wrong with poking fun at each other, but please think about how it might be seen by others who just check in periodically. 

JackM 

I'll take a deep breath now and return to my usual happy-go-lucky-self.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't worry Jack, if people don't read an entire thread and follow it, confusion is common. 

Many threads wander and it's sort of normal after the original question has been answered, as it was a number of posts ago. 

(not completely excusing derailments, but "thread drift" is common and embraced by the moderators) 

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Let it go Jack, the more you explain, the less they hear! 
Boy I wish I had learned that long ago! 
The Doctor and Greg were on a Derail.... Marty was teasing... 

Many times while composing an answer to a specific post, others can 'cut in line' .... and so it goes 

John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

some of us who work can't answer right away. 
I don't think bad of anyone one here. 
Even Greg is a friend... LOL. many of the regulars know whos who and don't worry about things. 

As for my friend ,hes learning, I just need him to get onto MLS. but he said he does not like all the fighting that goes on. What fighting?? back and forth is only in print. most folks I meet face to face was fine.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JackM on 22 Feb 2013 02:42 PM 
Maybe we could start each comment with either "THIS IS IN REGARD TO THE P...ING MATCH I'M GLEEFULLY TAKING PART IN" 

or "THIS IS IN REGARD TO THE ACTUAL THREAD THAT HASN"T BEEN ANSWERED YET". 

When someone reads your comment immediately following mine, he will likely think that you feel that I AM THE JACKASS. That's what I thought when I logged in a few minutes ago. 

It's called a thread. We follow the posts in sequence. We rejoin the subject in progress. There's nothing wrong with poking fun at each other, but please think about how it might be seen by others who just check in periodically. 

JackM 

I'll take a deep breath now and return to my usual happy-go-lucky-self. 
Jack,

That's the one reason I use the "quote" thingy a lot or edit the part of the quote that kind of explains who or what I'm replying to.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I need to do that more. 
What gary said above, just above.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

You should know by now, if you ask a question about trains you get answers and question about everything!
People can't stick to the subject.


----------

